

HackerNews algorithm for new app discovery - ledil
http://profg.io

======
mtmail
Why the clickbait title containing "hackernews algorithm" if in reality your
goal (by previous submissions like
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8606401](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8606401))
is to build a clone of reddit/producthunt. That's just misleading.

~~~
ledil
Sorry for this misleading, but we are using the (P-1) / (T+2)^G algorithm from
hacker news to rank all apps.

